# krazyboi's DIY images



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Soo, I know there's lots of ppl who need visual guidance and I've already made a few screen captures...just going to list them here.****NOTE: If someone has an issue, please notify me and I can delete this whole section w/ the click of a button. ****

:beer:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: krazyboi's DIY images (krazyboi)*

Cool.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: krazyboi's DIY images (Rogerthat)*

Kb this is awesome. 
Thanks man!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

thank you.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Krazy 
Any word on the return of your steed?


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: krazyboi's DIY images (krazyboi)*

ADMINS,
**** STICKY!!!!!!! 
Great stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Glad to help. Still no ETA on my car yet...


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

sweetness!!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i give u tits


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (tp.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_i give u tits


i don't think he wants your tits....
oh and great work KB! lets hope ______ doesn't see this










_Modified by tdotA3mike at 1:04 PM 4/14/2010_


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

Can't we just sticky Krazyboi?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Can't we just sticky Krazyboi?


i don't think you can sticky a person lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
oh and great work KB! lets hope ____ doesn't see this










As long as no one says anything, we're good. This is just to help people out. If they want to pay for it like I did, by all means.


_Modified by krazyboi at 8:45 AM 4/14/2010_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
As long as no one says anything, we're good. This is just to help people out. If they want to pay for it like I did, by all means.


yeah once i get my tax return back i am going to be sending out for one


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
yeah once i get my tax return back i am going to be sending out for one










Worth it IMO, kinda like vag-com, which I guess I should pick up soon too.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Worth it IMO, kinda like vag-com, which I guess I should pick up soon too.


i am already set there







just need the book







err DVD


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Wicked thanks


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: (ODY)*

dope thanks dude


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: krazyboi's DIY images (krazyboi)*

KB is the man, without him I would have had to remove the bumper cover to replace the orange sidemarker bulbs.
Hey what about the interior light replacement you showed me once?


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

do you, or anybody, have instructions on how to get to the "brain" of the diversity antenna thingamajig? trying to figure out why my AM reception sucks...


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

bookmark!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
Hey what about the interior light replacement you showed me once?


Which ones are you talking about?

_Quote, originally posted by *yakkonvazn* »_do you, or anybody, have instructions on how to get to the "brain" of the diversity antenna thingamajig? trying to figure out why my AM reception sucks... 


Little busy at work today, but I'll see if I have time to look around for it.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

bump for kb


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakkonvazn* »_do you, or anybody, have instructions on how to get to the "brain" of the diversity antenna thingamajig? trying to figure out why my AM reception sucks... 


I updated this: Antenna module listed above.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
As long as no one says anything, we're good. This is just to help people out. If they want to pay for it like I did, by all means.

_Modified by krazyboi at 8:45 AM 4/14/2010_

Is that the manual that has the same name as that really expensive car manufacturer?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *robs92jettv2.0* »_
Is that the manual that has the same name as that really expensive car manufacturer?


That shall not be named in this thread!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

just checkin'


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Updated w/ some new stuff


----------



## AJWard549 (Apr 11, 2006)

how do you loosen the bolt to change the tail lights? mine won't budge!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

KB is the Godfather!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Added first post to the Sticky: 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...stions-(FAQ)-READ-1st&p=75604891#post75604891


----------



## etzbseder (Feb 18, 2011)

Any pics that would help with replacing the rear sunshade latch bar?


----------

